# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Chronische rugpijn

## luvimi

Hallo,

Ik heb al ruim 40 jaar chronische lage rugpijn, die in de loop der jaren steeds erger is geworden; heb al veel verschillende behandelingen gehad en heb nu via de pijnpoli een cefar tensaparaat op proef.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Ik ben erg benieuwd.

groetjes, Luvimi.

----------


## dotito

Je moet is kijken op forum ik geloof dat er ergens een topic van is. Ik zelf ben ook een chronische rugpatiënt helaas geen ervaring met tens-apparaat. Ik doe rugrevalidatie en neem pijnmedicatie en moet zeggen dat het bij mij nu leefbaar is. Alvast heel veel sterkte!

----------


## luvimi

Hallo Dotito,

Bedankt voor je reactie; ja ik heb ook veel pijn medicatie gehad, fysio, chiropractie, injecties via de arts van de pijnpoli, maar niets hielp, dus nu
het cefar tensaparaat proberen. Ik heb het op proef sinds 3 dagen, maar het werkt niet goed, valt steeds uit en krijg vlg. week een andere; nu maar hopen, dat die beter zal werken.

Groetjes, Luvimi

----------


## Marleen1994

hallo allemaal,

graag wil ik hier iets kwijt over mijn vader.
mijn vader heeft al zijn hele leven last van zijn rug.
hij is ook al bij verschillende artsen geweest voor zijn rug.
mijn vader is al 3 x aan een hernia geopereerd, en zit sinds 2 jaar weer op de ziektewet vanwegen zijn rug en zijn nek.
in zijn nek is wederom een hernia gecontstateerd hier kan hij niet aan worden geholpen..
ook zit er weer iets in zijn rug niet goed.
mijn vader heeft ook een discusprothese in zijn rug.

mijn vader zit dus al 2 jaar in de ziekte wet en staat elke morgen op met vreselijk veel pijn in zijn rug.
hij heeft ook al verschillende onderzoeken in het ziekenhuis gehad.
en de mensen daar heben geconstateerd dat mijn vader blijvende klachten overhoud aan zijn rug..
dus dat hij zijn hele leven last lijft houden van de rug. of te wel chronische lage rugpijn..
mijn vader slikt op dit moment elke dag veel pijn medicatie om er zo weinig mogelijk van te voelen.
als het goed is kan mijn vader al snel met revalidatie voor zijn rug starten om te kijken of de pijn dan wat draagbaarder word.

omdat mijn vader nu elke dag thuis zit en door de pijn niks meer kan heeft mijn vader een website aangemaakt voor lotgenoten.
pap zou het erg op prijs stellen als lotgenoten eens iets van zich lieten horen.

hier dus de website:

www.levenmetrugklachten.nl

ik hoop dat een ieder die dit leest even een kijkje zal nemen op deze site.
alvast heel erg bedankt!

met vriendelijke groet,
marleen

----------

